# Egg freezing and success stories



## joanneci (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi there
Any ladies out there going thro egg freezing at the moment like myself ... And also any success stories following the treatment?
I have had 2 failed ICSIs a couple of years ago.. Am now single at 41 and not giving up hope!
X


----------



## Jude115 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi. I had my eggs frozen at CARE 7 years ago - worried I'd never meet Mr Right. I had 19 (17 mature and 2 immature). I had them thawed last Thursday (still not met Mr Right and now 42!) and 15 survived. 9 then fertlised with donor sperm. By day 2 only 4 were doing what they should: 2 were 3 cell and 2 were 5 cell. By day 3 two were 6 cell - one a Grade 2 and one a Grade 3. I had the Grade two one transferred on Sunday and am now waiting. They weren't convinced it was worth keeping any of the others but I've asked them to keep them until Day 5 just in case.... fingers crossed.
Good luck with your treatment.
J


----------

